# Stroker Kit???



## vweatrice (May 24, 2006)

Does it exist? I've searched google and vortex but nothing. does a 3.0l crank from 30v fit? thx


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Stroker Kit??? (vweatrice)*

I have one for sale if your intrested


----------

